# My Angel Kody (July 21, 1994-August 1, 2005)



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Cindy I will never forget your beautiful Kody. You lost him just a month before I lost Spencer. I am so sorry. These anniversaries are never easy.

Thanks for sharing this with others who have not had the chance to see him. What a perfect angel he is. I hope he and Spence have connected and are chasing tennis balls together!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh Cindy.. sending lots of hugs and good thoughts your way..

What a beautiful boy Kody was... and what an awesome tribute.. thanks for sharing your photoshow


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I loved the 2nd to the last picture.. that boy had a lot of hair


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a wonderful tribute to Kody, Cindy! I can see how you could fall in love with that handsome fella. I'm sure you think of him each and every day.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am sitting here in tears. God Bless Kody!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I could not see it--told me I am an outdated something--my puter is not even two years old, hate to think it is outdaed.

I know how hard today is for you. Thse anniverwaries are alwasy rough. My Hunter will have been gone 4 years on oct. 16, and i still miss him so much. He was 3 days shy of being 4 years and 2 months old.

I feel your pain and it does hurt.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

He was a beautiful boy! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome boy Kody was. That was such a beautiful tribute in memory of your boy. I lost my Shana in Sept of 2005 at the age of 7 1/2 and even though I always think of her the anniversaries are the hardest.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cindy ....Kody was a very handsome boy....... IM sure you miss him dearly..... keeping you in our thoughts and prayers on this sad day......


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this. Your tribute shows the love you had, and will always have, for him no matter how much time has passed.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your photoshow. It was beautiful. He sure was a handsome boy and --WOW--what a head of hair! He must have had all of the girl goldens going ga-ga! 

Cindy, who was the golden puppy and the other adult golden in the pictures? Did you have another golden along with Kody?


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*Handsome Kody*

Cindy,
what a handsome gorgeous boy,
thanks for sharing his pictures
Kody have fun at the bridge with Cindy, Jester 
and all your friends from the forum
our thoughts are with you


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Hugs to you Cindy--Kody was a beautiful boy! It's kinda scary--in his puppy and young adult pictures, he looks exactly like my Wrigley boy. I hope Wrigley matures as beautifully as Kody did.

Thanks for sharing your memories.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you, Larry and Jester, Cindy...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I watched that beautiful tribute over and over and over............Kody was indeed your "forever" shadow. A very, very special star sits in the evening sky--and it's name is Kody.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Can't look at the video - but I think I've seen it before. ~Hugs~ to you friend - we both lost our :heartbeat dogs the same year.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Anniversaries are always so hard. Kody is VERY VERY handsome. I am sure he is checking on you today.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now I am crying. He was a special angel and such a great tribute to your boy.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Cindy, I know it was a rough day for you and talking to you, I could tell in your voice it was a rough day. Know that you were in my thoughts and prayers today. I know how much you love Kody and how much you miss him.
The photoshow was just wonderful and what a very special tribute to him. You did good. Its always hard on those anniversary days. Just know we are all here for you. Brinks sends sloppy wet kisses and Barney sends his little growls. LOL!!! Hugs for you and Larry. 

P.S. Love the avatar.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I just want to say that I am sorry it is such a rough day for you. they never stay with us long enough. Kody is a beautiful boy, and you can just see how special he is to you. what a nice tribute. you will see him again.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone. Yesterday was rough. I miss him every single day but August 1st will always be hard for me. It's so comforting to know that I have such a great circle of support here of those who understand. Thank you so much for caring.

Cathy...the other pup with Kody is Hunter. He lives with my ex. We got Hunter when Kody was 4 and I raised him till I had to move on almost two years later. I rarely get to see him so the picture with me and Kody and Hunter (grown up) is very special to me.

Donna...talking to you yesterday helped so much (even though it may not have sounded like it ) Thank you again for thinking of me. It is appreciated more than words can say...


----------

